

Ello: Inside the Social Network That's Stealing Facebook's Lunch - rock57
http://www.inc.com/jeremy-quittner/ello-is-giving-facebook-a-run-for-its-money.html

======
chrisjack
Never heard of Ello before and now there article everywhere Is this just a PR
stun ? I don't like the name, either...

